# Slow or fast growing plants... which do you choose and why?



## Surya (22 Nov 2019)

Just curious! I've had a mix over the couple of years I've had a planted tank. I am impatient and like the way that stems can quickly fill up an area, the vibrant colours etc, as well as the fact they seem to help with algae. But I always seem to end up getting bored with them and ripping them out eventually. Whereas I feel a sense of achievement watching swords, crypts and anubias slowly develop into gorgeous mature plants (well, unless they melt, outgrow the tank etc). Just wondering how others decide what to go for.


----------



## Niall (22 Nov 2019)

Surya said:


> Just curious! I've had a mix over the couple of years I've had a planted tank. I am impatient and like the way that stems can quickly fill up an area, the vibrant colours etc, as well as the fact they seem to help with algae. But I always seem to end up getting bored with them and ripping them out eventually. Whereas I feel a sense of achievement watching swords, crypts and anubias slowly develop into gorgeous mature plants (well, unless they melt, outgrow the tank etc). Just wondering how others decide what to go for.



I am not at this too long and initially loved fast growing plants but I now find the maintenance annoying. I have some slow growing plants that are now established and love them. Patience is key.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





Surya said:


> Just wondering how others decide what to go for.


Slow growing plants for me. I use floating plants to do the "heavy lifting", and if I want a fast growing "stem" I usually use _Ceratophyllum demersum or Ceratopteris thalictroides, _because they are easy to remove.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Surya (24 Nov 2019)

Thanks both! The floating plants to do the heavy lifting sounds a good idea, then I can focus on the long-term plants that really want. Agree that patience is key, wish I had more of it


----------



## Oldguy (24 Nov 2019)

Surya said:


> swords, crypts and anubias



All lovely plants but have a care on which types you get. Some of the anubias can get large. It depends on your set up high tech or low tech. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Surya (24 Nov 2019)

You're right. Look at the size of my monster sword! 240l tank for reference...


----------



## Mick.Dk (24 Nov 2019)

Surya said:


> You're right. Look at the size of my monster sword! 240l tank for reference...View attachment 129316


I have several,  the same size......... Just growing in their original rock-wool pots!! I put several pots in all my 250 l.  "growing tanks" for my angelfish fry. Somehow it seem to make the water-quality of these tanks better (and I sentimentally feel,  my "kids" deserve plants around them).


----------



## idris (25 Nov 2019)

Mostly slow growing plants for me. My tank is a PITA to trim plants in it and I'm a bit lazy when it comes to maintenance. 
That said, I am contemplating adding some Wisteria, which IIRC is quick growing. But that's as much about sucking nutrients out of the water column than speed of growth.


----------



## Chris Tinker (27 Nov 2019)

Surya said:


> You're right. Look at the size of my monster sword! 240l tank for reference...View attachment 129316



That sword section looks great!!! Inspirational!! Love it


----------



## Kalum (27 Nov 2019)

a mix for me, slow growers have always appealed to me more visually but i turned to fast growing stems to help balance out the tank more and learn a bit more

now i've caught the rotala bug and love the stuff


----------



## Chris Tinker (27 Nov 2019)

Kalum said:


> a mix for me, slow growers have always appealed to me more visually but i turned to fast growing stems to help balance out the tank more and learn a bit more
> 
> now i've caught the rotala bug and love the stuff


Which rotala? I have the green one... grows rapid and easy to trim and replant and grow and trim and replant....


----------



## Kalum (27 Nov 2019)

@Chris Tinker I've got rotundifolia, orange juice and yao yai at the minute, all working well

I might remove some of the rotundifolia to try something new though


----------



## Surya (28 Nov 2019)

Kalum said:


> @Chris Tinker I've got rotundifolia, orange juice and yao yai at the minute, all working well
> 
> I might remove some of the rotundifolia to try something new though



Would love a photo! Never tried rotala.


----------



## Kalum (28 Nov 2019)

Plenty of photos in here @Surya 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-island-ada-75p.58560/page-8


----------

